# Boas > Anacondas >  Re: Can't wait!!

## hypnotixdmp

Haha!!! I don't know why but she like to bunch herself up in the corner lol, she shed, poo'd and pee'd, so she got a nice clean home!!!!











Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

----------


## hypnotixdmp

Sorry my phone created it as a new topic for some reason....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

----------


## Expensive hobby

Cute lil girl. Just wait till she starts pounding down rabbits  :Wink: 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------


## hypnotixdmp

yeah, cant wait to order 50 F/T rabbits...lol

----------

